
Show HN: Web development – Self evaluation checklist - lawik
https://evaluate.underjord.io/web
======
codingdave
Once you get lower in the list, past the basics, you need another option -
"Know when to use it"

~~~
zzo38computer
Even in the first section, once you get past HTML, they need not be used all
the time, and can easily be avoided in many cases.

------
aclarembeau
That's a good survey, quick to reply and complete. However, I'd like to get a
score (that's quite of a vanity metric, but would be cool to share it).

